# Canary help.



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi;

Few weeks ago we bought a canary (Red Factor), and we realy enjoy his song but last Thursday we bought along an another canary assuming that it's a male... But it didn't sing the older canary we have the "red factor one" singed the next day's morning we got him, but this new guy didn't sing at all and now the the older one doesn't sing as much as it was. What Happened? And could this new one be a female? I'll provides some pics if needed.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I would think you've got a female as my males all try and out sing each other,are they in the same cage if so I would expect 2 males to fight,looks like you might have baby canaries in the spring


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I would think you've got a female as my males all try and out sing each other,are they in the same cage if so I would expect 2 males to fight,looks like you might have baby canaries in the spring


No no!! They are in different cages!! I don't know if this would help me but the new canary only.... Chirps? But doesn't sing at all!


----------



## SilverShaded (Feb 18, 2012)

Most likely a female!


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup she's a female so,.... Should I put them together? I never tried to breed canaries before, any suggestions?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I breed them:001_smile:you need to put a nest pan in her cage with some nesting material she will start making a nest, when she has made the nest you can put the male in, keep there cages close together while she's making the nest.I would never breed mine until they are a year old.You will need egg food which you start giving once she has built the nest so she gets used to it and will feed it to the babies.Both should feed the babies but sometimes I have to take the male out as they sometimes get spiteful to the babies.Canary hens will have 3 to 4 clutches if you let them which I dont:001_smile:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## SilverShaded (Feb 18, 2012)

If theyre in the same cage and in the mood stopping them breeding is the challenge :wink:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

After the first clutch is successfully hatched and chicks have grown, they all will be separated.

I know the side effects of over breeding birds


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

M.R Drake said:


> After the first clutch is successfully hatched and chicks have grown, they all will be separated.
> 
> I know the side effects of over breeding birds


My hens arent above building another nest on top of her chicks before they have fledged also they can start plucking the chicks to use the feathers in the nest,the joy of breeding canaries


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

OuCh what kind of mother is that!?:devil:


----------

